# RAV4 for the Beach



## Cutbait (Apr 22, 2000)

Looking at RAV4s but wondering if it has enough capibility for the beach. Also considering the 4Runner, but was hoping to save some $$, miledge, and truck like ride since I'm only looking at 2-3 beach trips a year. Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

In a word... YES. 

The Rav is fine on the beach, its lightweight and cruises across the sand with little problems. Just take it easy, drop the air pressure, and only drive in one groove since there is limited ground clearance. 

Tight lines and cool waters, 

Salty


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Cutbait,

I'm with Salty! Take the RAV4. The few trips on the beach will be fine and the rest of the year more economical and easier on your spine.  Just traded a 93 4Runner in on a Sienna. Day and night. The 4Runner is a "TRUCK", ride, gas and limited space.

Macman


----------



## Cutbait (Apr 22, 2000)

THanks guys, now I'm leaning towards either a Pathfinder or a CRV - CRV provides more cargo room than the RAV4, it seems the Pathfinder offers a bit of a smoother ride than the 4Runner if I'm going to opt for more serious off-road capability.


----------



## fishfinatic (Mar 30, 2000)

A Rice Burner on the sand. Oh My God!  Just a few words -- food for thought: The sand on the South beaches, as you know, is deep and soft. Have seen a lot of the high-priced Lexus/BMW/Mercedes SUV's get stuck trying to make it to the point at Buxton. I like the weight and torque from the bigger Chevs., Fords, Dodges. But, like Salty said, drop you tire pressure down to at least 19 psi, stay in the tire ruts and you should be fine. Just don't try to create your own path, and avoid the wet sand. Recommend you keep shovel, tow strap, and a few pieces of carpet in the back in case you do get stuck. Use the carpets under your tires for traction. Good luck.


----------



## hana pa'a (Aug 9, 2001)

Before calling the other vehicles rice burners, you Ford and Chevy owners oughta check where some of your vehicle parts come from.. surely not from the USA. I had a '95 Nissan 4x4 and loved it. I saw full-size pickups being stuck in the sand out at Oregon Inlet everytime I went. I never, ever had to deflate my tires to ride out there. These pickups are light and basically "float" on the sand. I could turn around with no problems at all. We have a Surburban now because of the family. I love the space and torque, BUT it does not float very easily on the sand and I almost got stuck for the first time out there. The funniest sight I saw out there this past Summer was a toyota pulling out a stuck dodge.. Cutbait, don't worry about these guys who put down imports.. Get what you want and need.. In my OPINION, lighter is better and all mid-sized pickups are light with alot of power. Everybody has their own tastes and usage.


----------



## Cutbait (Apr 22, 2000)

Thanks for the advice. Ending up getting a Pathfinder. Hope to take it down to Ocracoke the weekend before Christmas. Have the shovel and rope, need to buy a good tire gage, thanks for the tip on the carpet. 

Given the mild fall, will I have a shot at a drum or striper at the end of December down in Ocracoke?


----------



## salthouse (Dec 14, 2001)

You should do well with the Pathfinder. I'm partial to the full size Montero, outstanding ground clearance, great 4WD, it goes anywhere. I had a 96 that was terrific in the sand, our 01 seems to perform just as well. 
Good Luck!


----------



## fishfinatic (Mar 30, 2000)

hana pa'a - no malinentent suggested with my joke about rice burners. Just trying to lighten the load. No problem with imports. Love my Yukon XL, but so does the wife!! I'm thinking of getting the Nissan Xterra for myself to end the argument over who drives the Yukon - her around town, or me when I go fishing!! But, that's the beauty of this board -- opinions are welcome, and it's intended to be fun. Real fact of the matter is that any 4-wheel drive is better than no 4-wheel drive. Getting on the sand is the most important part.


----------



## fishytails (Sep 19, 2006)

*rav4*

Look In Consumers Report.nissan Has More More Problems Per Hundred In The First Three Years Than Any Other Mft. Believe Me I Know


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*Rv4*

I liked the car but the tires had me worried. The dealer wasn't sure about the sugar sand that we have in NJ. I ended up with a Frontier. Thirsty- but a good ride.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow, this thread is older'n me.

Cutbait, ya still driving the Pathfinder?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

driving on the beach is something a 4x4 was made for...a real 4x4...not AWD...a reg cab will be lite in the rear end and tend to lose traction if you go bumpy...air down and take it slow...I work at Beach Ford and have driven just about all of them...it breaks down to where you are going, the terain(soft, hard, snow, etc.)...I have an explorer sport and love it...4x4 works great...doesn't ride like a car...its built on a truck frame...gets me where I want to go...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Salty said:


> In a word... YES.
> 
> The Rav is fine on the beach, its lightweight and cruises across the sand with little problems. Just take it easy, drop the air pressure, and only drive in one groove since there is limited ground clearance.
> 
> ...


Hooooolllly crap! For those of you who don't know him, Salty is one of the original members from back in '99 when this site started. He was the first Va. Moderator. Haven't seen the guy in years. Anyway, nice to see ya' back.  

And I couldn't agree more about the tiny SUVs. I drove a Honda CR-V for a couple of years and it was just fine on the beach. Just avoid deep ruts since a) they have a narrow wheelbase and b) they don't have enough clearance and you turn into a snowplow if you're in a deep rut.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*eh flea*



sand flea said:


> Hooooolllly crap! For those of you who don't know him, Salty is one of the original members from back in '99 when this site started. He was the first Va. Moderator. Haven't seen the guy in years. Anyway, nice to see ya' back.
> 
> And I couldn't agree more about the tiny SUVs. I drove a Honda CR-V for a couple of years and it was just fine on the beach. Just avoid deep ruts since a) they have a narrow wheelbase and b) they don't have enough clearance and you turn into a snowplow if you're in a deep rut.


I don't mean to upset you but this post is years old.opcorn:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

At this point, I have two options:

1) Admit I have just come in from the bar and didn't look at the post dates on this thread.

2) Delete the last couple of posts and walk away whistling.

Damn you, beer! :beer:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

old it may be, but it still brings up good points...:beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> And I couldn't agree more about the tiny SUVs. I drove a Honda CR-V for a couple of years and it was just fine on the beach. Just avoid deep ruts since a) they have a narrow wheelbase and b) they don't have enough clearance and you turn into a snowplow if you're in a deep rut.


I remember that weekend during Wilber's get together when we drove the whole island looking for specs....

Drove from Corrola to the Point....

I remember Matt doing 50 mph just to get on the ramp in Carolla......freakin fabulous...never once got the CR-V stuck....miraculous.


To add salt to the wounds..the specs were right there...across from the Rusty Ritz...


Yup - beer will do funny things to ya behind a key board.


----------

